# Hymer radiator grill?



## krabmaster (Jan 27, 2017)

hello folks,

on my 1991 B564 hymer (integrated body), there is an upper radiator vent which is the hole formed by the word HYMER in plastic, and a lower one that on mine is just an empty slot in the bumper.
my question to fellow B series owners, is whether that slot is meant to be open to the radiator or if there should be some sort of grill there.

I ask because at some time something has come through that slot and wrought havoc with the radiator!

thanks,
kris


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Mine is empty but I have heard of people fabricating a grill/ shield out of chicken wire.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

BnQ do an expanded metal sheet if it's not too big a hole, could use two I suppose, or go to a proper stockist.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Mine (2006) had wire mesh behind both the upper and lower orifices.

If you look behind the bumper you should be able to see if there are any screwholes there to fit one, on mine there are about 12 self tapping screws holding the lower grill in place, should be a fairly straightforward job to get a bit of mesh and cut it to size. If there are no screw holes then you couldimprovise like I had to with the upper grille.
I replaced mine with stainless steel mesh to make it look a bit smarter, cost me around £55 all in from Lockwood international.

Old lower panel was 110cm x 16cm approx., see attached thumbnail at bottom of post.

Linky for Lockwood mesh...

http://www.lockwoodinternational.co.uk/steel-mesh/stainless-steel-mesh.html

Mine after new grilles fitted..










Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Perf...160415398257&mkwid=sTYbNDU6o_dc&match=&kword=

https://www.travisperkins.co.uk/Exp...bvQGJ1vQb9LpAUUH-Haxprk1CmIOVd-I9fBoCM0jw_wcB

Sorry Pete, I didn't see your link


----------

